
Atomic CSS - bennettfeely
http://acss.io/
======
cjcenizal
I can tell that a lot of hard work went into this, which I really appreciate
and admire. But I think this approach is fundamentally flawed because it
attempts to solve one problem (managing CSS) by replacing it with an entirely
novel problem (new syntax and interface for managing styles).

I would rather see tools that attempt to solve hyperspecific probems (e.g.
culling unused styles, visualizing namespace collisions) without disturbing
existing best practices (e.g. modular CSS, BEM, using preprocessors like SCSS
and post-processors like PostCSS).

------
davelnewton
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9577150](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9577150)

I didn't care for it eight months ago, either. Non-semantic solution in search
of a problem. I understand the motivation, I'm just not convinced this is
"better".

------
smadge
Why do people hate css so much?!?! Why is the solution to styling components
to throw out css?

I thought BEM and other css frameworks/conventions solved this problem.

For example:

    
    
      myComponent/myComponent.jsx
      myComponent/myComponent.css
    

in myComponent.css

    
    
      .myComponent {
        /* whatever */
      }
    

Since all of your components are uniquely named(I hope), you can just use flat
single class selectors without any specificity issues.

